# DSC-T100 won't focus, jackscrew mechanism seems to be at fault



## Darlyn (Oct 6, 2006)

The DSC-T100 was dropped and it stopped focusing. I noticed there was something rattling around inside so I took it apart and found that the whatever controls the focusing jackcrew was broken. I can manually focus by adjusting the thing attached to the jackscrew, but that is not ideal given that it can only be done while the camera is disassembled. 

Quick diagram I threw together.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Check your household insurance - You may be covered. Other than that, send the camera back to Sony for repair.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

could also check out anyone (on e-bay??) selling the same model for spares .. just make sure that the same part isn't broken before contracting to purchase .. Sony may not like the idea that you opened the camera yourself ..


----------

